# Carl Trueman Chapel Sermon 4/29/08



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 8, 2008)

Wow. Must listen for everyone. Great Sermon on the Holiness of God and "functional atheism" and Psalm 51...

Westminster Theological Seminary - Media Center


----------

